
How to take my product to the next level? - suhastech
Hi,<p>I&#x27;m Suhas. I&#x27;ve been mostly a lurker in here. Few years ago, I had built an app called Horcrux Email Backup. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;thehorcrux.com&#x2F; . It&#x27;s an app that let&#x27;s you easily backup your emails as well as move your emails between different providers. It got slightly popular when it got on the first page of HN, long time ago.<p>Thanks to that, It was mostly a passive stream of income for me over the years. I&#x27;m starting to believe it was just a passive side project since I couldn&#x27;t figure out how to scale it, marketing-wise.<p>I recently did a whole redesign and improvements to the app that I&#x27;m quite proud of. Now, I want to get to the hands of the people now. That&#x27;s just super tricky.<p>I was wondering if I can get any advise to improve the marketing aspect and make this a sustainable business.<p>Regards,
Suhas
======
justvidyadhar
Here are a couple things that can help you get started.

1\. Start talking about your product in communities where your most potential
users exist. You'll have to manually recruit your users/customers in the
beginning.

2\. Once you've got good enough users on board(Which you already have, from
looking at your website), request for recommendations. This is your the most
important litmus test for product growth as it indicates whether your product
is good enough to be recommended to their closest friends.

3\. Once you have enough confidence, write a blog post on Medium about your
product, the story and how it has already helped your early customers/users.

4\. Launch it on Product Hunt. Product Hunt is a great place to launch new
products and get exposure to potential customers.
([https://blog.producthunt.com/how-to-launch-on-product-
hunt-7...](https://blog.producthunt.com/how-to-launch-on-product-
hunt-7c1843e06399))

------
pryelluw
Someone sent me a link to this question and I recorded a podcast episode
answering it. Listen to it here:
[https://anchor.fm/yelluw/episodes/c36f40](https://anchor.fm/yelluw/episodes/c36f40)

Hope it helps you level up :)

